

How would you like an open data platform to be? - jack_dbernier

With the rise of open data, lots of open data portals appear here and there. The fact is that with more portals, it will be more and more difficult to find what you really want. In addition, if you want to work with data from different organizations, it becomes a little tricky.<p>So as a developer, how would you like the best open data platform to be ? Give us some thoughts.<p>Thanks
======
manishsharan
Please let our pointy haired bossses with MBAs point their Microsoft Access or
Excel at you platform and pull in whatever they need without calling up dev
team in the middle of the night.

~~~
jack_dbernier
I can read some frustration here. So if I read you well, you want a Moldus-
proof extraction system.

~~~
manishsharan
I did sound a bit peeved. Let me clarify: Organizations use data in two ways--
either to make decisions or to have system do some automation and integration.

For automation and integration, as long as the source system (such as yours )
can automatically publish a usable XML schema and make a secure webservice
available, we (development )are satisfied.

For decision making , the data source is used by MBAs who are well versed in
Excel and Access but get stumble easily when confronted with something that
they have to learn. I am not including Mathematica/R guys in this group ---
they can generally take care of stuff by themselves. The folks in
marketing/HR/Strategy etc. etc. -- they need to make important decisions but
they cant if the data platform is not "smoothly" connectable by Excel and
Access.

Hope this helps !

------
traxtech
RDF datastore that can be queried with SPARQL. A good friend is working on an
advanced RDF client that behaves like Excel. Really powerful.

------
merinid
How about like this: <http://enigma.io> (they are still pre-launch)

~~~
jack_dbernier
Looks promising

